# Combozo.com Offer 8GB RAM - 1Gbit/S - Phoenix AZ @ $48/Year



## X3host (Oct 11, 2015)

CoMBoZo is Pleased to offer special deals on:


VPS Hosting
Dedicated Hosting
Reseller Hosting
Master Reseller Hosting
 
Combozo was formed in November 2013 as plu9.com company then moved to " Combozo.com " and we are still in business since we started in 2013, if you are looking for quality services then combozo delivers, our servers in *Phoenix, AZ* ( united states ) on 1gbps network and high server specs, We are always looking to improve our services, We offer cheap, fast and reliable hosting for our clients.

All packages Come with:
Instant Setup
SoluvVM Control Panel
Ability to manage Vps's through client area
Install Centos, Debian, Ubuntu, etc ..
Purchase IP's (Available on request)
Gigabit ports
*8GB RAM:* The Best Deal Ever.


300 GB Disk
3 TB Gigabit Bandwidth
8GB Guaranteed RAM
2 IPV4 Addresses
Lifetime Promo code: GDW2O5VN1O
$48 /yr->> Click here to Order Now

*6GB RAM:* The Best Deal Ever.


250 GB Disk
2.5 TB Gigabit Bandwidth
6GB Guaranteed RAM
2 IPV4 Addresses
Promo code: GU7MUC0X1K
$38 /yr->> Click here to Order Now

*4GB RAM:* The Best Deal Ever.


200 GB Disk
2TB Gigabit Bandwidth
4GB Guaranteed RAM
1 IPV4 Addresses
Promo code: QJLZ31UWA6
$32 /yr->> Click here to Order Now

*2GB RAM:* The Best Deal Ever.


150 GB Disk
1.5TB Gigabit Bandwidth
2GB Guaranteed RAM
1 IPV4 Addresses
Promo code: FWYPQL53T1
$28 /yr->> Click here to Order Now

*1GB RAM:* The Best Deal Ever.


50 GB Disk
1TB Gigabit Bandwidth
1GB Guaranteed RAM
1 IPV4 Addresses
Promo code: OE60NM2R7K
$19 /yr->> Click here to Order Now

*512 RAM:* The Best Deal Ever.


25 GB Disk
500 GB Gigabit Bandwidth
512 Guaranteed RAM
1 IPV4 Addresses
Promo code: T2TDJ0P3Z2
$15 /yr->> Click here to Order Now

*256 RAM:* The Best Deal Ever.


15 GB Disk
100 GB Gigabit Bandwidth
256 Guaranteed RAM
1 IPV4 Addresses
$12 /yr->> Click here to Order Now

We accept payments through credit cards, paypal, Paypal balance and Bitcoins ...

Thank you


----------



## Tyler (Oct 12, 2015)

"*8GB RAM:* The Best Deal Ever"

Surely these boxes are not oversold in any way, shape, or form?

$48/yr = $4/m. That's $*0.50* per GB of RAM. 

Funny, you're using IOFlood. But nice of you to get the IPs SWIP'ed. 



Quote said:


> Input Output Flood LLC IOFLOOD (NET-148-163-0-0-1) 148.163.0.0 - 148.163.127.255
> 
> CoMBoZo IOF-1651 (NET-148-163-102-0-1) 148.163.102.0 - 148.163.102.63


 Likely running their L5639 box I am guessing since it has the most bang for your buck in terms of price per GB. My guess is it's being run at 72 GB RAM w. 4 x 1TB HDD's which puts you at $199/m for the box. Probably getting free IPs from them or something though, since they're nice like that.

But you *pay* about $*2.73*/GB of RAM.

But what about licenses? That's another $10/m there for SolusVM which is likely what you're using.

Now we're looking at $2.90/GB of RAM for the box itself. So we're looking at a $2.50 loss PER GB of RAM on these accounts. Maybe you negotiated with your upstreams and killed off about 30% of their margins (good work, if the case). But you're still losing money.   

So if you sell one of the 8 GB accounts, *you're losing $20 (2.50 loss per GB of RAM times 8 GB RAM)*. 

*Any customers should be warned because the math on this does not check out, and it's an accident/fail co waiting to happen. * 

PS. Let's not talk about how that WHMCS license is getting paid for, or your business expenses, or other necessary expenses, like SUPPORT. 
PPS. I didn't even count the transaction fees. This is a sinking ship.
PPPS. I think we've already discussed the fishy testimonials and you removed one of our favorite spammers. But Ethan Andrews is still there. Here's his fraudrecord: https://www.fraudrecord.com/api/?showreport=05aa1ba3d692d457


----------



## tonyg (Oct 13, 2015)

I still can't get over the name: Combozo...wow.


----------



## X3host (Oct 13, 2015)

> "*8GB RAM:* The Best Deal Ever"
> 
> Surely these boxes are not oversold in any way, shape, or form?
> 
> ...



Mr Genius ,

We have more than one server, we can get deals from our datacenter when we buy more than one or two servers. if you are right we should close our hosting after 1 or 2 months now we are on this market since 2013 .

your math isn't right and confirmed that i'm right on what i'm doing +1 thing all servers still fresh and we won't allow any overselling on the servers.


----------



## X3host (Oct 13, 2015)

> I still can't get over the name: Combozo...wow.



Your name is better " tonyg " ^^


----------



## Tyler (Oct 14, 2015)

CoMBoZo said:


> your math isn't right and confirmed that i'm right on what i'm doing +1 thing all servers still fresh and we won't allow any overselling on the servers.



My math works out fine for the prices listed. Maybe you're not paying the listed prices. Did I ever say you were? No, but I based my math on the prices listed on the website. You'd STILL be losing money, even if IOFlood charged you 50% less.

Also, thanks for confirming that there's no overselling. I will grab a box and be the judge of that one.


----------

